# Sopa Seca with beans (Mexican spaghetti)



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

*Sopa Seca with beans*

1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil
1 onion, halved and thinly sliced
1 poblano chile pepper, seeded and sliced
1 teaspoon chili powder
½ teaspoon ground cumin
Kosher salt
8 oz. Whole wheat spaghetti, broken into thirds
1 14 oz can diced fire-roasted tomatoes
2 cups fat-free low sodium chicken broth
1 14 oz can kidney beans, drained and rinsed
1 bunch cilantro, leaves choped (about ½ loosely packed cup)
2 oz monterey jack cheese, shredded (about ½ cup)

*
1.* Heat the olive oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Add the onion and poblano and cook, stirring occasionally, until slightly soft, about 3 minutes. Add the chili powder, cumin, and ½ tsp salt and cook 2 more minutes. Add the uncooked spaghetti and cook, stirring occasionally, until slightly toasted, about 5 minutes.

* 2.* Add the tomatoes and simmer until some of the liquid is absorbed, about 2 minutes. Add the chicken broth and increase the heat to high; bring to a boil and cook 1 minute. Reduce the heat to medium-low, cover and simmer until the spaghetti is almost fully cooked, about 6 more minutes. Uncover and stir in the beans and all but 2 tbsp of the cilantro, continue simmering until the spaghetti is tender and most of the liquid is absorbed, about 3 more minutes.

* 3. * Divide the pasta and and beans among bowls and top with the remaining cilantro and cheese.

Per serving: Calories 420; Fat 10g (Saturated 3g); Cholesterol 28mg; Sodium 635mg; Carbohydrate 65g; Fiber 17g; Protein 22g











*This stuff is very quick, easy, healthy, and delicious!*


----------

